# Boone, NC Road Riding?



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

While I may be the Atlanta info. guru , I don't know anything about riding in or near Boone, NC other than the Blue Ridge Parkway is up there. 

My SO and I will be in the Boone, NC area over the 4th of July weekend (Sat.-Monday) visiting some of his relatives. Does anyone know of a website or resource for either ride maps or a group ride listing or just a list of places to ride? I've been to www.magiccycles.com on their forum but did not see any group rides listed. 

Thanks!


----------



## LSchoux (Apr 1, 2004)

Sadlebred said:


> While I may be the Atlanta info. guru , I don't know anything about riding in or near Boone, NC other than the Blue Ridge Parkway is up there.
> 
> My SO and I will be in the Boone, NC area over the 4th of July weekend (Sat.-Monday) visiting some of his relatives. Does anyone know of a website or resource for either ride maps or a group ride listing or just a list of places to ride? I've been to www.magiccycles.com on their forum but did not see any group rides listed.
> 
> Thanks!


This may be too short notice for you but there is an excellent book out there by Tim Murphy called "Road Cycling The Blue Ridge High Country". 

I bought it a few months back since I will be in and around Boone in September to ride the mountains myself. The contents is excellent, maps, altitude, difficulty, directions, places to eat, etc... Great book, excellent for preparation.


----------



## ridgerider (Feb 6, 2004)

I recommend you stop by Boone Bike & Touring (on 321 across from McDonald's). Shaw and the gang may know of a group ride going on. They also can hook you up with a copy of _Road Cycling the Blue Ridge High Country._


p.s. L. Schoux, Thanks for the kind words about _Road Cycling the Blue Ridge High Country. _I'm the author and it does my heart good to know folks are enjoying the book.


----------



## LSchoux (Apr 1, 2004)

ridgerider said:


> I recommend you stop by Boone Bike & Touring (on 321 across from McDonald's). Shaw and the gang may know of a group ride going on. They also can hook you up with a copy of _Road Cycling the Blue Ridge High Country._
> 
> 
> p.s. L. Schoux, Thanks for the kind words about _Road Cycling the Blue Ridge High Country. _I'm the author and it does my heart good to know folks are enjoying the book.


Hey you're welcome. I have to thank you though... the book is excellent, really. With that little bible you have saved me some major preparation time. 

before I head out in the great wide open I usually do a reconnaissance drive (with my car) mapping the interesting and dangerous spots, estimating the climbs and checking for any other useful info. You have done that for me. Excellent !

Cheerio!


----------

